# Les nouveaux MacBook pro



## wassouf (21 Mars 2010)

Tu peus toujours les attendras les nouveaux mac !!!! Ils sont pas prévus avant juin ! Intel a été dépasser , trop de commande de proccesseur ! Acer a tout pris et Apple et asus seront les derniers servis ! C'est une source sur! Pas une rumeur . Donc pas avant juin les amis


----------



## _Panamac_ (21 Mars 2010)

wassouf a dit:


> Tu peus toujours les attendras les nouveaux mac !!!! Ils sont pas prévus avant juin ! Intel a été dépasser , trop de commande de proccesseur ! Acer a tout pris et Apple et asus seront les derniers servis ! C'est une source sur! Pas une rumeur . Donc pas avant juin les amis



aussi sure que toutes les fautes de ce message ?? 




Apple est un bon client. et pas une seule de ses machines n'arborent encore les processeurs Core IX de Intel. Alors, commercialement, quel est le plus avantageux pour Intel ?

continuer avec un client qui affiche déjà sa technologie

ou 

permettre à Apple de proposer de nouveaux produits avec ses nouveaux processeurs et ainsi être sur les deux marchés Mac / Pc ? 


attendons sagement la mise à jour, sans reprendre les rumeurs du net comme le font l'ensemble des sites spécialisés Mac (c'est le principe du net, de l'info circulaire, mais attention à ne pas prendre pour argent comptant toutes ces balivernes...)


----------



## marctiger (21 Mars 2010)

Quand on parle d'une "source sûre", on donne le lien d'où elle vient, le reste n'est que de la désinformation, de plus qu'est-ce que une "source sûre" sinon qu'une rumeur tant qu'elle n'est pas avérée !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2010)

BON on est ou avec les macbook pro j'ai une date limite au 5 avril


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2010)

glvc a dit:


> BON on est ou avec les macbook pro j'ai une date limite au 5 avril



oublie...!


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2010)

comment je fait pour décharger mes cartes si j'ai pas de mac 
je prend 5 cartes de 16 go ?


----------



## Fìx (22 Mars 2010)

wassouf a dit:


> Tu peus toujours les attendras les nouveaux mac !!!! Ils sont pas prévus avant juin ! Intel a été dépasser , trop de commande de proccesseur ! Acer a tout pris et Apple et asus seront les derniers servis ! C'est une source sur! Pas une rumeur . Donc pas avant juin les amis










 &#8800; 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2010)

c'est ce que je me dit du coup
je vais devoir attendre juin ça fait loin du coup

si je prend un macbook pro maintenant il perd combien % d'ici là juin 300&#8364;?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2010)

glvc a dit:


> c'est ce que je me dit du coup
> je vais devoir attendre juin ça fait loin du coup
> 
> si je prend un macbook pro maintenant il perd combien % d'ici là juin 300?



c est pas une bagnole
qu est ce que tu veux qu il perde ?
l important c est qu il marche et qu il corresponde a tes besoins !


----------



## tazzz (23 Mars 2010)

wassouf a dit:


> Tu peus toujours les attendras les nouveaux mac !!!! Ils sont pas prévus avant juin ! Intel a été dépasser , trop de commande de proccesseur ! Acer a tout pris et Apple et asus seront les derniers servis ! C'est une source sur! Pas une rumeur . Donc pas avant juin les amis



C'est aussi intéressant qu'étonnant... Peut-on avoir ta source?


----------



## David_b (23 Mars 2010)

glvc a dit:


> comment je fait pour décharger mes cartes si j'ai pas de mac
> je prend 5 cartes de 16 go ?



tu photographies avec quoi ? Hubble monté sur une mitraillette ?


----------



## Kinesam (23 Mars 2010)

Sortiront-ils, ou ne sortiront-ils pas... telle est la question 

ou plutot :
achetez vous un MB ou un MBP actuel... ou bien...
Avril, Mai, Juin...quand tu nous tiens


----------



## Cyn (23 Mars 2010)

Ça devient long, j'ai besoin d'un MacBook pro, je suis vraiment impatiente et si ça tombe ils seront plus chers.. Que faire? Comme ditbun peu plus haut le MacBook actuel correspond tout à fait à mes besoins.. Grrrr


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2010)

Sur mac4ever "Un lecteur de MacRumors aurait  contacté Steve Jobs (décidément très prolifique ces derniers mois) à  propos de la sortie des nouveaux MacBook  Pro. L'homme aurait simplement répondu *« *Ne  vous inquiétez pas !* »*. MacRumors annonce par ailleurs que les stocks chez les  grossistes, seraient apparemment au plus bas."


----------



## _Panamac_ (23 Mars 2010)

il faut remonter à plus de 4 ans pour retrouver une pareille attente. c'est assez incroyable !

les futurs MBP devront vraiment assurer pour justifier un laps de temps si long.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h59 ----------




Artguillaume a dit:


> Sur mac4ever "Un lecteur de MacRumors aurait  contacté Steve Jobs (décidément très prolifique ces derniers mois) à  propos de la sortie des nouveaux MacBook  Pro. L'homme aurait simplement répondu *« *Ne  vous inquiétez pas !* »*. MacRumors annonce par ailleurs que les stocks chez les  grossistes, seraient apparemment au plus bas."




cette histoire de mail ne nous apprend rien. un fake sans doute. ou pas mais le résultat est le meme...

quant au stock, on nous a fait le coup il y a deux ou trois semaines.


il faut se rendre à l'évidence: il n'y a PAS d'infos pour le moment.

juste attendre ...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2010)

_Panamac_ a dit:


> aussi sure que toutes les fautes de ce message ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Euh iX c'est pas les i3,i5,i7 et i9 ? qui existe déjà et sont déjà sur les portables ... ?

Edit : Je trouve que cet argument même si mal formulé tient la route, intel est une entreprise elle fait plus de bénéfice avec les PC windows, même si APPLE a eu un peu près une nouveauté une fois ...


----------



## _Panamac_ (23 Mars 2010)

Artguillaume a dit:


> Euh iX c'est pas les i3,i5,i7 et i9 ? qui existe déjà et sont déjà sur les portables ... ?



ah ouais t'as vu des mac portable avec des IX ???


----------



## HAL-9000 (23 Mars 2010)

La référence i9 (qui n'a jamais existé en Arrandale d'ailleurs) n'existe plus depuis 2010. le processeur i9 s'appelle aujourd'hui *i7 980X*.


----------



## kaiserben (23 Mars 2010)

Arrandale et GPU ATI dédié à venir. Quasiment sûr. D'une parce qu'il n'y a plus d'équivalent au 9400m. De deux parce qu'avec la sortie de steam, il faudra une gamme de portable, les pros en l'occurence sont les mieux placés, pour coller avec le jeu qui débarque sur mac. Etant donné qu'Apple, Steam et les fabricants de GPU ont travaillé main dans la main pour la sortie de steam, ça me semble quasiment acquis.

Refroidissement par port USB ?
SSD à la place du lecteur optique ? Ca serait assez cool. J'ai jamais utilisé le mien personnellement et pour ceux qui souhaitent graver, un lecteur/graveur USB2 externe est vraiment pas cher.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2010)

_Panamac_ a dit:


> ah ouais t'as vu des mac portable avec des IX ???



sauf sur les macs tu m'as comprit  C'est vrai que on a tendance a tort d'associer PC à windows et autre SE sauf MAC OS. Bon a moins d'être pointilleux on dit aussi scotch pour ruban adhésif et frigo pour réfrigérateur ... Mais PC reste ambiguë il faudrait se mettre d'accord  soit on différencie MAC & PC. Même si je suis de nature a aimer la précision, j'aime aussi la rapidité donc pour moi dans les PC il n'y pas les MACs même si c'est pas logique


----------



## divoli (24 Mars 2010)

_Panamac_ a dit:


> les futurs MBP devront vraiment assurer pour justifier un laps de temps si long.



Je me marre D), parce que même s'ils "n'assureront" pas autant que tu voudrais le croire, ils auront de toute façon énormément de succès, comme à chaque révision.


----------



## _Panamac_ (24 Mars 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Je me marre D), parce que même s'ils "n'assureront" pas autant que tu voudrais le croire, ils auront de toute façon énormément de succès, comme à chaque révision.



Oui je ne dis pas le contraire. Mais l'image de la marque risque d'en prendre un sacre coup pour tous ceux qui s'intéresse un peu a l'informatique...


----------



## _Panamac_ (24 Mars 2010)

hello,

juste un message pour les oldboys.

lors des dernières MAJ, à partir de quel moment y avait il des "fuites" ou des news "sures"  ?

1 semaine avant la sortie ?  plus ?  moins ? 


merci,


----------



## divoli (24 Mars 2010)

Lors du récentes màj, je ne sais plus trop.

Mais par le passé, les rumeurs se faisaient très insistantes quelques jours avant la sortie d'un nouveau produit, les fuites étant difficiles à éviter à ce moment là. 
Il semblerait que depuis peu, Apple ait décidé de serrer la vis, pour éviter tout risque de fuite.


----------



## _Panamac_ (24 Mars 2010)

ok, donc on verra rien arriver en gros...

mais quand même, 288 jours !!!!  soit 9,4 mois sans mise à jour !!! 


c'est étrange, il faut le reconnaitre.


----------



## kerflous (24 Mars 2010)

Des sources sûres sans aucunes preuves bien entendu, ça pousse comme le chiendent depuis quelques mois, ce topic me fait bien marrer:love::love:ça m'étonne qu'il soit encore ouvert


----------



## HAL-9000 (24 Mars 2010)

Patience les amis, patience La patience est mère des vertues


----------



## David_b (24 Mars 2010)

_Panamac_ a dit:


> c'est étrange, il faut le reconnaitre.



Etrange ? Comme c'est bizarre.


----------



## kerflous (24 Mars 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Patience les amis, patience La patience est mère des vertues



J'ai pas pu patienter, je viens de me commander un petit bijou pour 2x moins cher et probablement 2x mieux équipé que les futurs MBP (et oui, l'horloge commence à tourner). mais qui sait, un futur switch n'est pas improbable:love:


----------



## iyeka (24 Mars 2010)

étant donné ce délai particlulièrement long, n'est-il pas envisageable qu'une Keynote soit organisé en mai pour annoncer nottament les nouveaux MBP, MacPro et compagnie...?
Bref, ça m'arrangerait, car pas de Keynote, pas de MAJ, et donc l'esprit libre le mardi à 12h .


----------



## HAL-9000 (24 Mars 2010)

Attends j'appelle Steve sur son portable et te dis ça, s'il a prévu une KeyNote


----------



## elkamer (24 Mars 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Attends j'appelle Steve sur son portable et te dis ça, s'il a prévu une KeyNote



mdr tu lui passes le bonjour ? et demande lui d'en sortir un juste pour moi car j'ai refusé une occaz pour attendre le new :/


----------



## daphone (24 Mars 2010)

Bonjour à tous. J'ai rencontré un employé d'Apple (Ireland) aujourd'hui. Bien que ne souhaitant plus attendre les nouveaux macbook pro (je me suis équipé autrement), j'en fais profiter les autres (oui je sais combien c'est dur d'attendre)

Je le cite avec plus ou moins d'exactitudes, Il y a des choses qu'il "sait" et d'autres où ce n''est que son avis, car même eux en savent le moins possible. Traduisez en ce que vous voulez après : 

"Suite au lancement catastrophique de MobileMe, Steve Jobs nous a envoyé une note en interne nous précisant qu'Apple ne sortira plus de produits majeurs au même moment. Il faut attendre les premières retombées de la commercialisation de l'iPad, je vois la sortie pas avant Mai (voire fin Mai début Juin). Il y a iPhone et OS4 qui arrive juste après. Le MacBook Pro sera une mise à jour majeure, qui devrait arriver avec les Mac Pro pour mettre à jour ce qui est PRO". (D'après lui, plus de Core2duo sur la gamme). Un lifting des MacBook Air est envisageable sur cette période mais aucune certitude.

Désolé pour certains si je ne leur apprend rien avec ces infos, mais c'est tout ce qu'il sait. (il était plutôt affecté à l'iPhone)

Donc ceux qui le peuvent, patientez... Et comme le dit Steve Jobs : "Don't worry"..


----------



## Goldmember (24 Mars 2010)

bah justement s'ils sortent fin Mai et que début Juin on a la MAJ de l'iphone l'argument ne tient plus la route car on a 2 sorties majeures à quelques semaines près...donc si on suit ton raisonnement il faudrait tabler la MAJ de la gamme PRO sur debut Mai ??? (c'est long...)


----------



## divoli (24 Mars 2010)

Goldmember a dit:


> bah justement s'ils sortent fin Mai et que début Juin on a la MAJ de l'iphone l'argument ne tient plus la route car on a 2 sorties majeures à quelques semaines près...donc si on suit ton raisonnement il faudrait tabler la MAJ de la gamme PRO sur debut Mai ??? (c'est long...)



Ouiiiiiii.


----------



## Applelink (24 Mars 2010)

Je mise tout sur le 27 avril! (c'est mon anniversaire )


----------



## daphone (24 Mars 2010)

En effet, je crois que Divoli se rapproche du cochonnet


----------



## Tangi (25 Mars 2010)

J'ai du mal à saisir à quoi rime un tel retard.

Imaginez qu'une marque comme Asus mette autant de temps à sortir des modèles équipés de Core ix, elle aurait bien du mal à résister face aux nombreux concurrents. Je trouve qu'Apple abuse un peu trop de son statut très particulier et de la patience de ses plus fervents fans, en clair je trouve qu'ils se foutent un peu de notre gueule, mais dans quel but ? Pourquoi attendre si longtemps ? Ca me dépasse.

 ...


----------



## TheDude32 (25 Mars 2010)

En tout cas moi je m'en fou, il me faut ce MBP avant l'été, j'ai toutes mes vidéos format HDV prêt, et il me manque plus que le MBP avec final cut express 4 pour monter tout ça ^^


----------



## HAL-9000 (25 Mars 2010)

Tangi a dit:


> J'ai du mal à saisir à quoi rime un tel retard.
> 
> Imaginez qu'une marque comme Asus mette autant de temps à sortir des modèles équipés de Core ix, elle aurait bien du mal à résister face aux nombreux concurrents. Je trouve qu'Apple abuse un peu trop de son statut très particulier et de la patience de ses plus fervents fans, en clair je trouve qu'ils se foutent un peu de notre gueule, mais dans quel but ? Pourquoi attendre si longtemps ? Ca me dépasse.
> 
> ...



*iPad*


----------



## Tangi (25 Mars 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> *iPad*


Je ne vois pas le rapport.

Ce sont deux produits différents qui n'ont pas forcément la même cible.


----------



## HAL-9000 (25 Mars 2010)

C'est pourtant très trivial : la sortie de l'iPad retarde la sortie du MBP. 

CQFD.


----------



## dambo (25 Mars 2010)

Hello tout le monde !
Il est vrai que l'on ne me voit plus beaucoup sur les topics MBP 2010 ces temps-ci ...

Une petite info tout de même : Je suis aller à l'APR de Rennes, pour demander si éventuellement, ils auraient un peu moins de stock que d'habitude, et ce qu'ils en pensaient personnellement.

Réponse des vendeurs : On attend rien avant juin au mieux ... mais on pense plutôt à juillet, après la sortie de l'iPhone !

Je suis heureux


----------



## Emmanuel94 (25 Mars 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Hello tout le monde !
> Il est vrai que l'on ne me voit plus beaucoup sur les topics MBP 2010 ces temps-ci ...
> 
> Une petite info tout de même : Je suis aller à l'APR de Rennes, pour demander si éventuellement, ils auraient un peu moins de stock que d'habitude, et ce qu'ils en pensaient personnellement.
> ...


 
Les attentes semblent tellement fortes, je vois d'ici les commentaires sur le caractère insupportable de l'attitude d'Apple qui se moque du monde.


----------



## Lerenard (25 Mars 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Réponse des vendeurs : On attend rien avant juin au mieux ... mais on pense plutôt à juillet, après la sortie de l'iPhone !



:afraid::afraid:

:hein::hein::hein:


----------



## kerflous (25 Mars 2010)

ça devient logique.

Pas fous chez Apple, chaque chose en son temps.

On commence tranquille avec l'iPad qui va faire rentrer un peu de pognon.

Hop, on enchaine en sortant l'iPhone, produit phare qui risque de pas mal marcher.

Et on fini en beauté avec le dernier MBP attendu depuis des mois et des mois, qui cartonnera malgré sa "vieille nouvelle" config  (et oui on sera déjà mi 2010)


----------



## daphone (25 Mars 2010)

Tangi a dit:


> Je ne vois pas le rapport.
> 
> Ce sont deux produits différents qui n'ont pas forcément la même cible.



Je viens de l'expliquer dans mon post juste avant...rhaa personne prend le temps de lire


----------



## _Panamac_ (25 Mars 2010)

j'ai quand même du mal à croire que Apple va laisser sa gamme phare de portable sans mise à jour pendant plus d'un an ... 


à l'heure où le matos se renouvelle à une vitesse grand V 

j'y crois moyen...


----------



## elkamer (25 Mars 2010)

_Panamac_ a dit:


> j'ai quand même du mal à croire que Apple va laisser sa gamme phare de portable sans mise à jour pendant plus d'un an ...
> 
> 
> à l'heure où le matos se renouvelle à une vitesse grand V
> ...



oui tu as raison sa métonne tous ca..... En attendant mi juin voir juillet tu es sur qui vont perdre beaucoup de client potentiel....
Apple ne peut se permettre ca ... surtout que si ils sortent maintenan ou avril ils seront deja à la ramasse...

ou alors un prof nous a dit ordinateur avec écran tactil comme le HP  le reve un IMACBOOK PRO


----------



## divoli (25 Mars 2010)

_Panamac_ a dit:


> j'ai quand même du mal à croire que Apple va laisser sa gamme phare de portable sans mise à jour pendant plus d'un an ...
> 
> 
> à l'heure où le matos se renouvelle à une vitesse grand V
> ...



Et moi pas du tout.

Il y a quelques semaines, il fallait batailler pour expliquer que les nouveaux MBP ne sortiraient pas en mars. Et maintenant, il faut batailler pour expliquer que les nouveaux MBP sortiront avant fin juin. On est passé d'un extrême à l'autre. Cela n'a rien de rationnel, commercialement ça ne tient pas debout.

Il est à 99,9 % probable que les nouveaux MBP sortiront durant le deuxième trimestre, à moins qu'Apple ait de gros problèmes techniques à les mettre au point, mais ça m'étonnerait.


----------



## daphone (25 Mars 2010)

J'avais du mal à y croire tellement j'en devenais impatient, mais aujourd'hui je reconnais pleinement l'expertise Divoli 

(de toute manière personne en sait plus que ce qui a été déjà dit sur les nombreux topics)


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Et moi pas du tout.
> 
> Il y a quelques semaines, il fallait batailler pour expliquer que les nouveaux MBP ne sortiraient pas en mars. Et maintenant, il faut batailler pour expliquer que les nouveaux MBP sortiront avant fin juin. On est passé d'un extrême à l'autre. Cela n'a rien de rationnel, commercialement ça ne tient pas debout.
> 
> Il est à 99,9 % probable que les nouveaux MBP sortiront durant le deuxième trimestre, à moins qu'Apple ait de gros problèmes techniques à les mettre au point, mais ça m'étonnerait.



priorite 1 IPAD  Avril
priorite 2 IPHONE  Juin
tout le reste ca sera apres sauf si la revision des MBP est mineure....mais ca serait etonnant
pour moi au risque de me faire conspue hue voir torture
MBP en septembre
ps gueulez pas tous en meme temps.......


----------



## _Panamac_ (25 Mars 2010)

genre 15 mois sans renouveler. avec des Core 2 duo ?

t'as fumé ou quoi ?? :rateau:


----------



## dambo (25 Mars 2010)

_Panamac_ a dit:


> genre 15 mois sans renouveler. avec des Core 2 duo ?
> 
> t'as fumé ou quoi ?? :rateau:



Si ça sort pas avant juin ... je ne suis plus à ça prêt !
Je le voulais pour la rédaction de mon mémoire, en février ou mars mais si c'est mort, j'ai tout le temps


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2010)

_Panamac_ a dit:


> genre 15 mois sans renouveler. avec des Core 2 duo ?
> 
> t'as fumé ou quoi ?? :rateau:


oui
n empeche que je reste sur mon idee premiere les meilleures ventes sont globalement pour les fetes de fin d annee
l annee derniere Apple avait choisit cette periode pour le renouvellement Imac et MacBook White
il en fera peut etre de meme pour celui des MBP
parce que sinon je vois pas ce que Apple pourrait proposer de consistant en cette periode de depenses.....
ca reste evidemment une hypothese qui en vaut d autres


----------



## yul_!!! (25 Mars 2010)

Pour ma part, je vais craquer demain car si effectivement (et c'est fort probable) les MBP sortent d'ici 3 4 mois, ma profession ne me permet pas d'être sans portable... Dommage !


----------



## Somchay (26 Mars 2010)

Tiens, le topic les "nouveaux MBP" est de nouveau ressorti, tant mieux car ca me fait bien rigoler de le lire, un bon moment de détente... depuis fin 2009 que chacun y va de sa source confidentielle pour annoncer qu'ils vont sortir dans quelques jours eh eh eh !

Un gars qui n'aurait pas suivi les conseils TRES AVISES d'attendre la nouvelle Maj et qui aurait acheté son MBP en décembre dernier aurait pu profiter de son Mac au moins 6 mois avant que les nouveaux sortent... merci donc pour ceux qui dans le doute (doute pertinament entretenu jour apres jour), ont préféré attendre et sont toujours sans machine ou toujours sur Windobe en attendant un hypothétique shift 

Heureusement pour moi, mon petit Macbook black répond encore suffisament bien a mes besoins, on verra donc pour évoluer vers une machine encore plus performante lorsque ces nouveaux MBP seront vraiment dispo a la vente, dans quelques mois peut-etre :sleep:


----------



## divoli (26 Mars 2010)

alan63 a dit:


> priorite 1 IPAD  Avril
> priorite 2 IPHONE  Juin
> tout le reste ca sera apres sauf si la revision des MBP est mineure....mais ca serait etonnant
> pour moi au risque de me faire conspue hue voir torture
> ...



L'iPhone n'est pas une priorité. Il existe depuis 3 ans, il a tout un historique et toute une clientèle rendue plus ou moins captive via l'Appstore, il a un succès phénoménal, il a réussi à largement s'imposer  dans le monde de la téléphonie mobile, les concurrents accusent encore du retard (pour le moment), et il continue actuellement à très bien se vendre malgré la sortie prochaine du 4G.  
Il sera probablement révisé courant juin, tranquilos.

La seule et unique priorité est de réussir le lancement de l'iPad (et précisément sur le territoire US, c'est ce qui compte pour Apple, réussite qui peut avoir ensuite une influence sur les ventes dans les autres pays), ce qui fait que depuis plusieurs semaines et probablement jusqu'à la fin avril toutes les attentions d'Apple et tout ce qu'elle compte de ressources (niveau ingénieurie, service commercial, etc...) sont focalisées sur l'iPad, afin d'en optimiser le lancement et d'éviter tout couac (et de rectifier le plus vite possible si besoin est).

Dès la fin avril, les choses devraient commencer à se tasser et les autres produits pourront apparaitre, et notamment les nouveaux MBP. Le deuxième trimestre est une période faste pour Apple, c'est notamment  durant cette période que les étudiants et les universités US renouvellent leur matériel informatique, et Apple ne va pas leur proposer une révision qui date de juin 2009.

Je continue à présager une sortie des nouveaux MBP entre le 20 avril et le 8 juin (je sens bien la date du 4 mai), parce que c'est vraiment la plage de dates qui me parait la plus vraisemblable.


N.B.: Désolé si je radote, mais je réponds à des personnes différentes sur des topics différents.


----------



## Rezv@n (26 Mars 2010)

Divoli a raison. L'iPhone n'est pas autant important pour Apple au point de ne pas sortir d'autres produits en même temps. Il n'y a qu'à voir l'année dernière: nouvel iPhone, nouveaux MacBook Pro et nouveau MacBook Air.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2010)

Rezv@n a dit:


> Divoli a raison. L'iPhone n'est pas autant important pour Apple au point de ne pas sortir d'autres produits en même temps. Il n'y a qu'à voir l'année dernière: nouvel iPhone, nouveaux MacBook Pro et nouveau MacBook Air.



il est forcement une priorite au sens business et rentabilite
combien d iphone vendus par rapport aux MacBookPro ?
le retour sur investissement sur l iphone est colossal
donc je maintiens l Iphone est bien une priorite 
a mons avis bien sur


----------



## divoli (26 Mars 2010)

alan63 a dit:


> il est forcement une priorite au sens business et rentabilite
> combien d iphone vendus par rapport aux MacBookPro ?
> le retour sur investissement sur l iphone est colossal
> donc je maintiens l Iphone est bien une priorite
> a mons avis bien sur



L'iPhone est DEJA très rentable, il est DEJA installé dans le paysage de la téléphonie mobile, son succès et son retour sur investissement sont DEJA là, l'offre n'arrive même pas à combler la demande mondiale. Je ne vais pas dire que Apple n'a plus rien à prouver mais c'est presque ça. 
Apple peut très bien sortir le prochain Phone en même temps que les prochains MBP, ce n'est pas un problème, ce sont des produits qui ont déjà trouvé leur clientèle.

L'iPhone n'est pas une priorité dans la mesure où le succès est DEJA là. Le prochain iPhone pourrait tout aussi bien sortir en octobre que cela ne changerait rien.

L'iPad, lui, n'a aucun historique, et c'est la prochaine "machine à pognon" d'Apple. Si Apple rate son lancement, ce sera FINI, ce produit sera mort, bon pour la poubelle, d'autant que les médias et les concurrents vont s'acharner. Apple ne peut se permettre AUCUN cafouillage, c'est cela qu'il faut comprendre.

Lire également cet article de MacBidouille.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2010)

divoli a dit:


> L'iPhone est DEJA très rentable, il est DEJA installé dans le paysage de la téléphonie mobile, son succès et son retour sur investissement sont DEJA là, l'offre n'arrive même pas à combler la demande mondiale. Je ne vais pas dire que Apple n'a plus rien à prouver mais c'est presque ça.
> Apple peut très bien sortir le prochain Phone en même temps que les prochains MBP, ce n'est pas un problème, ce sont des produits qui ont déjà trouvé leur clientèle.
> 
> L'iPhone n'est pas une priorité dans la mesure où le succès est DEJA là. Le prochain iPhone pourrait tout aussi bien sortir en octobre que cela ne changerait rien.
> ...


Nous sommes bien d accord
les MBP attendront donc leur tour logiquement
et comme ils devraient faire l objet d une revision majeure, je continue a penser pour une date de sortie vers la rentree
courant septembre afin de les positionner pour les ventes de fin d annee


----------



## taz_60 (26 Mars 2010)

On va le répéter combien de fois? Septembre, c'est beaucoup trop tard. Comme on l'a déjà dit, les étudiants américains renouvellent leur matériel en mai/juin, et Apple ne loupera pas le coche.


----------



## divoli (26 Mars 2010)

alan63 a dit:


> Nous sommes bien d accord
> les MBP attendront donc leur tour logiquement
> et comme ils devraient faire l objet d une revision majeure, je continue a penser pour une date de sortie vers la rentree
> courant septembre afin de les positionner pour les ventes de fin d annee


Non, on est pas d'accord.

Les MBP sortiront quand Apple en aura fini avec le lancement de l'iPad. 

La date de commercialisation des MBP n'a rien à voir avec celle de l'iPhone, l'une ne conditionnant pas l'autre.

C'est D'ABORD l'iPad, puis ENSUITE tous les autres, l'ordre d'apparition des "autres" n'ayant pas d'importance.

Septembre pour les nouveaux MBP, c'est trop tard, la rentrée universitaire US s'effectuant fin aout.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Non, on est pas d'accord.
> 
> Les MBP sortiront quand Apple en aura fini avec le lancement de l'iPad.
> 
> ...



les etudiants americains sont si riches que ca pour pouvoir s offrir un MBP?
meme s ils doivent beneficier d une reduction ca douille non ?


----------



## dambo (26 Mars 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Non, on est pas d'accord.
> 
> Les MBP sortiront quand Apple en aura fini avec le lancement de l'iPad.
> 
> ...



Je ne suis pas d'accord !
Je sens bien les MBP pour aout/septembre ! 
Comme je l'ai toujours dit, les MBP n'arriveront pas avant juin !! Ils me font bien rire ceux qui prédisaient une sortie pour le 27 janvier, février ou même mars .....



Bon ok je sors !!!


Ton analyse me semble bonne
début/mi-mai ! Mais la MAJ a intérêt a être costaud, car si on a simplement le droit à une petite révision processeur / disque dur, ça va pas le faire (même s'ils se vendront quand même).

Ce qui me chagrine c'est quand je vois ma config, acheté en mai 2007 pour 1250 euros environ (je me souviens plus exactement) : C2D 2.16ghz  -  2go de ram - 120go de DD.
3 ans plus tard, pour 1149 euros : C2D 2.26 - 2go de ram - 160go de DD.

Bref, vivement la MAJ, même si du coup j'aurai beaucoup moins besoin d'un ordi 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h00 ----------




alan63 a dit:


> les etudiants americains sont si riches que ca pour pouvoir s offrir un MBP?
> meme s ils doivent beneficier d une reduction ca douille non ?



Nous autres étudiants ne pouvons que subir la politique tarifaire d'Apple ... 
Le budget des étudiants est souvent de 1400 euros max pour un mac  (période de 4 ans)


----------



## HAL-9000 (26 Mars 2010)

Perso Divoli j'ai du mal à croire la sortie des iPhone 4G en juin... Les opérateurs n'étant pas à jour sur les débits data, une sortie iPhone 4G serait très très prématurée, sans intérêt pour nous dans l'immédiat. Les fournisseurs Orange, SFR, se sont engagés à ce que les débits 3G soit aux normes de la 4G de smartphones pas avant fin 2010 début 2011. Donc mis à part une version iPhone 3GS tuning, je m'attends pas à une révolution majeure sur les iPhone en juin. Voir pas de MaJ du tout en juin... laissant place aux MaJ MBP.


----------



## shenrone (26 Mars 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Perso Divoli j'ai du mal à croire la sortie des iPhone 4G en juin... Les opérateurs n'étant pas à jour sur les débits data, une sortie iPhone 4G serait très très prématurée, sans intérêt pour nous dans l'immédiat. Les fournisseurs Orange, SFR, se sont engagés à ce que les débits 3G soit aux normes de la 4G de smartphones pas avant fin 2010 début 2011. Donc mis à part une version iPhone 3GS tuning, je m'attends pas à une révolution majeure sur les iPhone en juin. Voir pas de MaJ du tout en juin... laissant place aux MaJ MBP.



Apple semble avoir tellement déconcerté ses fans avec la rupture de son cycle de renouvellement que même HAL-9000 y va de ses pronostics


----------



## _Panamac_ (26 Mars 2010)

déconcertés, c'est peu dire !

cela faisait quatre ans que Apple n'avait pas présenté un tel laps de temps pour un renouvellement. 

même si l'Ipad concentre les efforts de la boite, ça n'explique pas tout.

dès qu'un produit sort, l'équipe se remet en selle pour travailler sur la prochaine version. 

attendre encore plusieurs mois pour une maj, je n'en reviens pas ... 


Acheter maintenant serait une bétise (si on peut attendre), car le modèle embarque une technologie qui date de plusieurs années toujours pour le même prix !!


----------



## divoli (26 Mars 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Perso Divoli j'ai du mal à croire la sortie des iPhone 4G en juin... Les opérateurs n'étant pas à jour sur les débits data, une sortie iPhone 4G serait très très prématurée, sans intérêt pour nous dans l'immédiat. Les fournisseurs Orange, SFR, se sont engagés à ce que les débits 3G soit aux normes de la 4G de smartphones pas avant fin 2010 début 2011. Donc mis à part une version iPhone 3GS tuning, je m'attends pas à une révolution majeure sur les iPhone en juin. Voir pas de MaJ du tout en juin... laissant place aux MaJ MBP.



J'ai dit iPhone 4G probablement en juin parce que c'est la prévision la plus couramment admise, mais qu'il sorte plus tard ne m'étonnerait pas outre mesure. Les ventes d'iPhone sont excellentes et il n'y a rien qui urge (et d'ailleurs il n'y a pas sur les forums une accumulation de topics concernant le futur iPhone, comme c'est le cas pour les futurs MBP). En face, tout ce que je vois comme concurrent sérieux c'est Android, mais il est un peu la victime du manque d'attractivité des smartphones qui lui servent d'hôtes.

Par contre, des MBP après juin, là je n'y crois pas du tout. Si cela devait être le cas, c'est vraisemblablement qu'il y a eu des problèmes techniques ou que leur développement a pris énormément de retard. Mais à part ces cas de figure, commercialement comme stratégiquement, ce serait complètement idiot.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Je ne suis pas d'accord !
> 
> 
> Nous autres étudiants ne pouvons que subir la politique tarifaire d'Apple ...
> Le budget des étudiants est souvent de 1400 euros max pour un mac  (période de 4 ans)


je ne comprends pas...
les etudiants sont obliges d acheter un MPB ?
un MBwhite est insuffisant ?


----------



## shenrone (26 Mars 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Par contre, des MBP après juin, là je n'y crois pas du tout. Si cela devait être le cas, c'est vraisemblablement qu'il y a eu des problèmes techniques ou que leur développement a pris énormément de retard. Mais à part ces cas de figure, commercialement comme stratégiquement, c'est serait complètement idiot.




C'est marrant car je ne vois aucunes certitudes dans les prochains mois concernant le Hardware pommé, pour autant j'ai une intime conviction qui me pousse à penser que la maj 10.6.3 sera annonciatrice de renouvellement des gammes portables....


----------



## gKatarn (26 Mars 2010)

Encore un sujet sur les futurs MBP 2010...  désespérant :sleep:


----------



## HAL-9000 (26 Mars 2010)

Un avis est un pronostic depuis quand ? 

Faut s'appeler _dambo_, _daphone_ (ou encore _divoli_ ) pour aimer jouer à la roulette russe avec un automatique...


----------



## Sylow (26 Mars 2010)

alan63 a dit:


> je ne comprends pas...
> les etudiants sont obliges d acheter un MPB ?
> un MBwhite est insuffisant ?



si , il est largement suffisant cela dit c'est pénalisant d'avoir le choix entre un 13"...et ... et non pas de 15" en white !


----------



## _Panamac_ (26 Mars 2010)

le white est vraiment cheap....


----------



## divoli (26 Mars 2010)

shenrone a dit:


> C'est marrant car je ne vois aucunes certitudes dans les prochains mois concernant le Hardware pommé, pour autant j'ai une intime conviction qui me pousse à penser que la maj 10.6.3 sera annonciatrice de renouvellement des gammes portables....



Je n'ai jamais compris ce raisonnement qui consiste à chercher des traces de futurs produits dans une nouvelle màj mineure de Mac OS X, puisque ces nouveaux produits bénéficient d'une build spécifique qui n'est pas la même que celle fournie en téléchargement (et donc le contenu non plus).


----------



## v4lium (26 Mars 2010)

_Panamac_ a dit:


> le white est vraiment cheap....


 
Bha oui mais a moins d'être étudiant dans un domaine qui justifie l'achat d'une machine PRO, le white peut largement suffir pour prendre des cours et rediger les devoirs et il est relativement moins cher que ses grands frères en alu.

Mmaintenant si le budget est un vrai critère, l'étudiant US il va arreter de faire sa diva et il s'achète un PC.....d'occasion


----------



## HAL-9000 (26 Mars 2010)

Je te rassure, la nomination PRO suppose juste que t'as du fric à foutre en l'air...


----------



## Emmanuel94 (26 Mars 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Encore un sujet sur les futurs MBP 2010...  désespérant :sleep:



Et dire que je lis ce fil


----------



## Sylow (26 Mars 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Je te rassure, la nomination PRO suppose juste que t'as du fric à foutre en l'air...



Pour le 13 je suis d'accord, 15 un peu moins, le 17 pas du tout  

Mais le white est une machien parfaite pour découvrir l'environnement Mac ! si on utilise pas de logiciel pro cest le compagnon idéal pour un étudiant tous les jours ! Je l'ai eu et il est parfait ! Je pense que je craquerai a nouveau !


----------



## David_b (26 Mars 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> Mais le white est une machien parfaite pour découvrir l'environnement Mac ! si on utilise pas de logiciel pro cest le compagnon idéal pour un étudiant tous les jours !



Merde alors, j'étais pas au courant que que le MB unibody  c'était un Mac pour rire ou, du moins, un Mac "pas pour travailler dessus" :mouais::sleep:

Dire que je bosse dessus, chaque jour. Tout d'un coup, j'ai honte de moi...


----------



## Tox (26 Mars 2010)

_Panamac_ a dit:


> le white est vraiment cheap....


Et bien plus solide pour un usage nomade pro  J'essaie d'imaginer un joli MBP tout d'alu et de verre en virée moto ou dans mon sac photo (plus exactement sous quelques kilos de matériel photo) :afraid: 

Et le pire avec cette machine en plastoc du pauvre improductif, c'est qu'Aperture tourne confortablement...


---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h04 ----------




alan63 a dit:


> je ne comprends pas...
> les etudiants sont obliges d acheter un MPB ?
> un MBwhite est insuffisant ?


Rien qu'avec l'alu, entre un 13" pro et un 13" polycarbonate, on doit bien gagner 20% de temps de calcul


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2010)

La couleur blanche ralenti le processeur. Je dis comme Tox mais à l'envers 

Surtout qu'en parlant de solidité .... Juste pour te donner une idée de la durée de vie ... j'ai un PC de 10 ans en plastique et en très bon état et pourtant qu'est ce qu'il a voyagé.

Cheap ? Je ne pense pas, puis si le plastique se casse (fissure sur les anciens MB je veux dire, l'alu se déforme, alors qui gagne ?


----------



## David_b (26 Mars 2010)

Artguillaume a dit:


> La couleur blanche ralenti le processeur. Je dis comme Tox mais à l'envers



Non mais t'as pas pigé le truc : blanc ça fait jeune mariée, première communion et tout ça. Un truc pour les gonzesses ou pour les moufflets, quoi. Genre Playskool. Forcément, c'est plus lent.  Z'ont pas besoin de machines puissantes.

L'alu, par contre ça c'est _viril_. Ca respire la force. On croirait presqu'entendre Chuck Norris coller des coups de tatanes à la ronde quand le MBP démarre.
Woaw. J'en frémis encore 
:rateau:


----------



## Pigeon (26 Mars 2010)

Je peux témoigner. J'ai depuis 2 ans et demi un macbook blanc et j'ai jamais vu un ordi aussi génial. Super solide, fonctionnant à la perfection, joli, pratique, mobile, le top. J'ai switché avec ça.

Je l'aime mon premier mac.:love:


----------



## taz_60 (26 Mars 2010)

Un groupuscule "MacbookBlanquiste" est en train de faire sécession du parti des MacUsers. Ils sont plutôt farouches et ont une aversion pour l'aluminium, leur kryptonite en quelque sorte.


----------



## Applelink (26 Mars 2010)

Je ne peux peut être pas savoir ce que c'est d'avoir un MB (Même un Mac simplement ) Mais justement: le MB white est, à mon gout pas du tout esthétique (c'est pour quoi j'ai choisi un MBP... Et c'est mon dernier mot Jean-Pierre... ... ... OK je sors) :sick: (Quand je passe a la fnac et que je vois ce truc tout rond comme une bulle, si je regarde pas seulement le trackpad et le clavier, je tombe dans le coma :rateau: )
Bon. Ce n'est que mon point de vue, et tout ca pour dire que j'attends avec impatience cette mise à jour!!!!!!!
PS:





taz_60 a dit:


> Un groupuscule "MacbookBlanquiste" est en train de faire sécession du parti des MacUsers. Ils sont plutôt farouches et ont une aversion pour l'aluminium, leur kryptonite en quelque sorte.


Moi c'est tout l'inverse :rateau:


----------



## MacSedik (26 Mars 2010)

Moi il me plait bien le Blanc, s'il serait sorti quelques mois avant j'aurais hésité à le prendre. 
Parmi les avantages du polycarbonate, il y'a une meilleure réception des réseaux Wifi par rapport à l'aluminium.

Mais bon je pense que ce n'est pas le sujet de la discussion.


----------



## Rezv@n (26 Mars 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Hello tout le monde !
> Il est vrai que l'on ne me voit plus beaucoup sur les topics MBP 2010 ces temps-ci ...
> 
> Une petite info tout de même : Je suis aller à l'APR de Rennes, pour demander si éventuellement, ils auraient un peu moins de stock que d'habitude, et ce qu'ils en pensaient personnellement.
> ...



Tu nous manquais :love: Un post sur les MacBook Pro sans Dambo est insignifiant :love:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h37 ----------




gKatarn a dit:


> Encore un sujet sur les futurs MBP 2010...  désespérant :sleep:



Personne ne t'oblige de nous lire


----------



## Tox (26 Mars 2010)

taz_60 a dit:


> Un groupuscule "MacbookBlanquiste" est en train de faire sécession du parti des MacUsers. Ils sont plutôt farouches et ont une aversion pour l'aluminium, leur kryptonite en quelque sorte.


Ah, non ! Non ! Non !  Ce sont plutôt quelques dissidents aux propos plus oxydés que l'alumine de leur MBP qui suscitent un certain esprit critique.


----------



## Rezv@n (26 Mars 2010)

divoli a dit:


> L'iPhone est DEJA très rentable, il est DEJA installé dans le paysage de la téléphonie mobile, son succès et son retour sur investissement sont DEJA là, l'offre n'arrive même pas à combler la demande mondiale. Je ne vais pas dire que Apple n'a plus rien à prouver mais c'est presque ça.
> Apple peut très bien sortir le prochain Phone en même temps que les prochains MBP, ce n'est pas un problème, ce sont des produits qui ont déjà trouvé leur clientèle.
> 
> L'iPhone n'est pas une priorité dans la mesure où le succès est DEJA là. Le prochain iPhone pourrait tout aussi bien sortir en octobre que cela ne changerait rien.
> ...



C'est juste, mais pas tout à fait. L'iPad est certe un nouveau produit, mais il bénéfice d'une base de clients potentiels ayant déjà goûtés à l'iPhone ou à l'iPod Touch. Le premier iPhone, lui, n'avait aucun historique et partait vraiment de rien avec aucune base de client.


----------



## divoli (26 Mars 2010)

Rezv@n a dit:


> une base de clients potentiels ayant déjà goûtés à l'iPhone ou à l'iPod Touch.



Cela reste très théorique. Rien ne dit que ceux qui ont percuté sur un iPhone ou un iPod Touch vont percuter sur un iPad. 

Pour le moment, l'iPad n'a pas de clientèle avérée, dans le sens où il n'a pas encore été commercialisé (hormis les pré-commandes, mais il faut rester prudent, ceux qui se jettent sur de nouveaux produits sont surtout des geeks, rien ne dit que le grand public et le monde professionnel va réellement suivre, il faut attendre).


----------



## MacSedik (26 Mars 2010)

divoli a dit:


> (hormis les pré-commandes, mais il faut rester prudent, ceux qui se jettent sur de nouveaux produits sont surtout des geeks, rien ne dit que le grand public et le monde professionnel va réellement suivre, il faut attendre).



Oui voilà, les chiffres de 200 000 pré-commandes c'est bien beau, mais je pense que le public de l'iPad est restreint pour le moment. Et cela dépendra plus des applications proposé sur l'iPad que le hardware lui-même...


----------



## qlb212 (27 Mars 2010)

Est ce que vous pensez qu'un SSD en "série" sur le modèle le moins cher des futurs MBP est probable ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2010)

qlb212 a dit:


> Est ce que vous pensez qu'un SSD en "série" sur le modèle le moins cher des futurs MBP est probable ?



Si tu crois en Dieu oui.


----------



## qlb212 (27 Mars 2010)

Artguillaume a dit:


> Si tu crois en Dieu oui.


Mince  
Je ne sais plus trop pourquoi je les attends...je vais peut-être me prendre un MB


----------



## HAL-9000 (27 Mars 2010)

qlb212 a dit:


> Est ce que vous pensez qu'un SSD en "série" sur le modèle le moins cher des futurs MBP est probable ?



1 chance sur 100 (pour pas dire 0)


----------



## gKatarn (27 Mars 2010)

Rezv@n a dit:


> Personne ne t'oblige de nous lire



Mais je ne vous lis pas : le titre de ce fil et le nom de ces participants me suffisent et me découragent d'avance :sleep:

Tant de fils ouverts sur ce sujet et tous fermés pour les mêmes raisons (ou presque)... manifestement, çà a du mal à rentrer


----------



## divoli (27 Mars 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Mais je ne vous lis pas : le titre de ce fil et le nom de ces participants me suffisent et me découragent d'avance :sleep:
> 
> Tant de fils ouverts sur ce sujet et tous fermés pour les mêmes raisons (ou presque)... manifestement, çà a du mal à rentrer


----------



## Applelink (28 Mars 2010)

Youpi! Apple Store fermé (même si le dimanche ça fait bizzare) . Que pensez vous de cette fermeture? Je pense plustot a la pré-commande d'iPads sur nos stores (Non US).


----------



## macinside (28 Mars 2010)

il va falloir apprendra la patience et a utiliser aussi la fonction recherche :rateau:


----------

